# What did YOU get at IAD?



## NCSUdart (Oct 1, 2004)

figured this would be a good thread for people to show of what they picked up at IAD.

i picked up 7 frogs total, here are a few pics i took just after i put them into their temporary quarantine tanks.





































1 imitator, 1 of the 2 pumilio, and all 4 of the vents (3 hid pretty well, but the one came out to be a STAR)


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2005)

I hate all u IAD ppl. I had to work while all u ppl had fun with frogs.


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

It's called 'Reporting in sick for work.' :lol:


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2005)

Now where exactly is IAD? Also is it strictly darts?


----------



## kleinhanz (Oct 18, 2004)

Timonium, Maryland


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

reflex21089 said:


> Now where exactly is IAD? Also is it strictly darts?


It's not strictly for darts, but from what I understand (never having gone there myself and relying on others' reports) it does seem to be mostly darts. Some other amphibians might show up, such as tree frogs, firebelly toads, or salamanders, but not a lot.


----------



## RSines (Feb 15, 2004)

This year there was more variety, there were reed frogs, mossy, tiger legs, red eyes, waxy monkey, whites, blue gliders etc etc. 

-Richard


----------



## beeswaxx (Feb 17, 2005)

Does anyone know if there is going to be some sort of "convention" similar to this somewhere in Seattle around July?
-Beeswaxx


----------



## RSines (Feb 15, 2004)

Hey,
the website is http://www.thecocohut.com

Are you talking about Northwest Frog Fest?


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

NW frogfest...Gig Harbor, WA, first weekend in august, I belive.


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

beeswaxx said:


> Does anyone know if there is going to be some sort of "convention" similar to this somewhere in Seattle around July?
> -Beeswaxx


Northwest Frog Fest, also known as NWFF. Their web site is here:

http://www.northwestfrogfest.com


----------



## beeswaxx (Feb 17, 2005)

Thanks. Unfortunately I am gonna be going on a vacation down south, but I will be back by August. I thought if there was a show while I was gonna be down there, I might contact a breeder, and get some CITES, instead of getting some frogs from up here.
Thanks
-Beeswaxx


----------



## Alan (Jan 12, 2005)

Lets see if I can do this from memory:

1.1.1 Imitators
0.0.2 100% coverage Orange Galacts
0.0.3 Highland Tricolors
0.0.4 Truncatus
0.0.4 Reticulated Auratus (camo pattern)
0.0.4 Finespotted Leucs

There were A LOT of frogs for sale. Azureus was available in a surprising quantity and I was impressed with the AZDR Azureus quality....quite nice.

Seeing the one Histrionicus in the flesh was a highlight. I enjoyed the sessions (good topics and presenters). It was good to meet some new folks that traveled quite some distance.

Alan


----------



## dartsanddragons (Jun 6, 2004)

I was able to get what i wanted, 1.2 Imitators and 2.3 Red Amis's, you just have to know who to talk to.


Scott

Overall there was a very good selection, I was able to catch up with some old friends and meet some new one's..


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2005)

I'm embarassed to admit to getting so much, good thing my bank account ran dry by noon:

0.0.3 cobalts
1.1.0 powder blues
1.1.0 alanis
0.0.4 leucs
0.0.4 blue and black auratus
0.0.4 bronze auratus
1.0.0 azureus
0.0.1 yellow terriblis
0.0.2 patricias

ohmygod, that's 23 frogs. I just doubled my collection.

Dave


----------



## Darks!de (Nov 16, 2004)

Ahhh Dave...if it wasn't for those two 500g+ tanks you have lol...

Luke


----------



## Devin Edmonds (Mar 2, 2004)

I flew home to Madison today with six Heterixalus alboguttatus. There were some gorgeous captive-bred Mantella milotympanum that I passed up, which probably was a mistake. I also eyed some captive-bred red trivittatus and a few black ghost lorenzo tincs, but held back on those as well. It was nice to meet everyone and attend a show that was amphibians only. I'll be back next year and encourage everyone who has been holding back from making the migration east for IAD to do so as well.


----------



## steelcube (Mar 17, 2004)

Hi Devin, 

I was just wondering what vendor has those mantella milotympanium?? Thanks.


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

i think it was the bill finley/andrew attea table that the milotimpanium where at.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

I picked up 21 frogs. I dropped off (at least) 22.

3 types of Bastimentios Pumilios.
2 sexed pairs of FAT Man Creeks Pumilios.
2 male Chiriqui Pumilios.
two types of E. trivittatus
a couple of thumbnails.

Every single frog I picked up had been pre-arranged though. IAD just proved to be a nice cental spot to exchange frogs.

Where I really went hog wild was buying plants.

s


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Scott,

It was nice to finally meet you! I wish we could have had more time on that NAIB tour. They seemed incredibly overworked and understaffed. Also, I was surprised to see them raising 3 Pumilio in the smallest (fits in the palm of your hand) critter cages with success. I forget her name, but she elluded to feeding the frogs and not the cage. I really enjoyed seeing how they kept frogs and the variety of frogs that they breed that you never get to see in their exhibits. :shock: The Amazon section at the top had a ton of tricolors bouncing around at your feet! Scott kept joking me about putting away my film canisters. :lol: I gave Devin Edmonds a ride and hung out with him throughout the aquarium...real nice guy.

Natalia and I picked up the following 11 frogs:

2 Retics from Rob (rmelancon)
5 Mantellas from Devin (Devin Edmonds)
2 Vittatus from Black Jungle
2 Bruno or Chiriqui Pumilio from Amanda (AZDR_A)

As with Scott, we picked up a ton of plants. It is so nice to see what you are getting first hand instead hoping and praying that you don't get crap in the mail.


----------



## joshua_delancey69 (Mar 1, 2004)

How did I miss scott......

I only picked up 
2.0 Cits
4 highlander tricolors 
and geckos from corey....


----------



## Michael Shrom (May 20, 2004)

I got:
a pair of red with blue stripes E. tricolor
1 lorenzo tinct
2 black ghost lorenzos
a bunch of green imitators
a bunch of citronella
a pair of inferalanis
nekton rep
a hoody (I'm cool now or whatever the kids call cool nowadays)
tropical springtails
temperate springtails
weird looking fat springtails 
some other frogs
I think I got 35 frogs in all but at least 11 of them are for resale.
5 used plexiglass tanks
weird looks from my wife
A hug form Scott.
A hug from Harriot.
pizza 
chinese food
a scratdhy throat
a sore back

I should have got : the new Duellman book from Larry, that moss book from Black Jungle, and some lamazi from Alexander.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Josh - I saw your post earlier and I thought the same exact thing.

At least I had a nametag on!

s 


joshua_delancey69 said:


> How did I miss scott......
> 
> I only picked up
> 2.0 Cits
> ...


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Those highlander tricolors from Sean Stewart that Josh is talking about were awesome. I just couldn't pull the trigger because they were so tiny...healthy and very active, but tiny.

I picked up the following picture (20 x 30) from Rob (rmelancon):

The detail in that picture is amazing!


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

I understand your concern on this - but I've yet to lose a tricolor once they get to that size. I've gotten a few (including highland) from Sean also. They came in that small - all made it.

Now... the only trouble with Highlands is it appears that they are really, really, male dominated. Almost *no* females available!

It is even more extreme than the problem with Imitators.

s


dmartin72 said:


> Those highlander tricolors from Sean Stewart that Josh is talking about were awesome. I just couldn't pull the trigger because they were so tiny...healthy and very active, but tiny.


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

I can't believe I forgot to mention that I picked up a resin tree stump from Steven (StevenBonheim). Talk about a piece of art! I'll take a picture and post it later. If you can talk him into it, he can customize one for your size needs. I'm sure he'll be busy with college in a few months. :wink:


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Scott,

Those tricolors looked super healthy. I wish I would have talked to you sooner about it.


----------



## Devin Edmonds (Mar 2, 2004)

Steven - The milotympanum were on the table that Andrew Attae was at next to some of his reed frogs and tincs. They were actually produced by Alex Sense (sp?) who I had a short but nice conversation with. They were great-looking frogs, definitely something you don't see everyday.

David - Hey, thanks again for all the rides and great conversation. I really appreciate it. Sounds like you brought home some nice additions to your collection, those reticulatus should be awesome and I bet you'll like the vittatus too. I look forward to seeing you next year.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Where were these Michael? Do you know what morph they are?

"Real men hug." :? 

s :wink: 



Michael Shrom said:


> I got:
> a pair of red with blue stripes E. tricolor


----------



## tikifrog (May 11, 2004)

*truncatus?*

There was rumor of D. truncatus being available at IAD. Was anyone able to obtain a few? Yellow? Blue? How much were they? Who had them?

Thanks,
John R.


----------



## 4thecrue (Feb 18, 2004)

*re*

I managed to see the Truncs. They were at the Tincs.com Table I think. I dont know if either John or Alexander were selling them. Also I believe they were Yellow. 

I picked up 3 reginas in total , 1 was a fat male from Scott( thanks bud) and 2 from Sean . Also some of these awesome Insert tanks from FCA.

Damon


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

I saw yellow adults that were very impressive.


----------



## joshua_delancey69 (Mar 1, 2004)

Scott they are the salivas morph and sean supposedly had some.......they are not as common I actually hope to be getting some in a short time......I talked to everyone did you even see a huge tall red headed guy? I still can believe i missed you unless you were not there sunday.


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

You can't miss him! :wink:


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Hell - you hear me if you don't see me.

I wasn't there that much on Sunday. It was a long drive home Sunday so I took off around 11:30.

Really sorry to have missed you Joshua. 

I know exactly where he got the Salvias from (Sean that is). Wish I would've seen them. It most likely would have been my *ONE* frog splurge.

s


dmartin72 said:


> You can't miss him! :wink:


----------



## joshua_delancey69 (Mar 1, 2004)

I was there from opening till 1230pm 
post a pic of yourself scott.....


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Geez - make it sound like a police lineup!

I'll make it a link so only folks that want to go there see the mugshot.

I'm on the right

s


----------



## Alan (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: truncatus?*



tikifrog said:


> There was rumor of D. truncatus being available at IAD. Was anyone able to obtain a few? Yellow? Blue? How much were they? Who had them?
> 
> Thanks,
> John R.


I purchased 0.0.4 yellow Truncs at IAD. Fat and strong frogs.

Alan


----------



## joshua_delancey69 (Mar 1, 2004)

I have seen the face scott but dont know how i missed talking with you.......I also have some of robsters yellow truncs that i got last fall they are of breeding age and are wonderful frogs....


----------



## EDs Fly Meat (Apr 29, 2004)

*Hey ya!*

Man Did Erin and I have a blast. Super fun show. Got to meet lots of Dendroboarders. Will, Josh, David, Devin, Ric Sanchez, Jbeetle! There were so many of you I lost track. Lots of great frogs to be had and some that didn't move (I can't figure out why!). Rob Melancon had some sweet camo D. auratus for a killer price and took some home! I couldn't believe it. Still kicking myself for not getting them. That and the vivarium concepts shirt! Just lots of great frogs and talks as well. Ed Kawalski's talk on amphibian nutrition was my fav by far. They had a cool do-it-yourself termite trap talk, and a pretty scary one on Chytrid. I know I am jumping around topic wise but I just walked through the door and am punchy and tired. I had a great time. No better people to party with than Greg and Amanda of AZDR!!!! Spent some cash at Black Jungle (So hard not to) and picked up a sweet ant farm! Got some nice frogs in trades, thank you Scott, Alexander and Devin!! Picked up some 95% orange galacts from Under the Canopy Farms as well as some mint P. terriblis. Got a male Nicaraguian D. auratus from Matt Mirabello too. And some sweet books. It was fun.
Dave



p.s. 12 WEEKS UNTIL NWFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## booga (Sep 19, 2004)

well i got a terrible case of envy from it.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Yea, I caught the "IAD blues" over the weekend.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

hmm....

I picked up:
2 tricolors
3 fantasticus
2 infer alanis
2 Milk Frogs

It was a great time and great to meet everyone I could not list them all if I tried. I can not wait until next year. I think I am going to try to make it to Frogday, but we will see.


----------



## bgexotics (Feb 24, 2004)

Yeah, I may have missed IAD, but I am buying a bunch of frogs and having them shipped to make up for it. Hopefully I'll have some new pairs by next week! I can't believe my husband is letiing me spend my tax return on frogs!  I guess once I proved that I could breed them and keep WC mantellas alive for 2 years despite moving them three times...

It kills me not to go since I used to live there and have in-laws to stay with, but it is too close to finals. But I graduate in December and then maybe I can actually go next year. Then all I have to do is find a job to support my frog habit LOL.


----------



## aattea (Aug 31, 2004)

It was a great year to be looking for frogs at IAD ... especially thumbnails. I left with 4 pumilio (bastimentos), a pair of panguana lamasi, and a lot fewer frogs than I arrived with, so I was thrilled. Of course, no IAD would be complete without a bundle of stuff from Black Jungle, so I ended up with a dozen new plants, a few new lianas and a tropical spring tail culture. It is probably good for my financial future that they are not located closer to my house.

Some other random thoughts on IAD:
- I think some high quality vents, imitators, fantasticus, retics and pumilios actually went home without new owners ... amazing. If you didn't go, you should be kicking yourself.
- Get the Mile High Meatloaf sandwich from the Cheesecake factory when you got to NAIB ... you will not be disappointed or hungry.
- Heath's Frog Farm had the largest tinc I've ever seen ... either that or they carefully painted a leopard frog (the citronellas at Quality Captives were not far behind)
- The mantella situation worries me ... there were nice captive bred mantellas and too few buyers. The hobby can't rely on wild caught.
- I want all of the Variance terrariums in my house. I was always thinking I could convert a shower to a viv ... maybe I will try it.
- I was perhaps most impressed with Reptile Depot. For whatever reason, I pictured a big pet shop pushing out numbers and not quality, but I was WAY off. I thought all their frogs (and they had a ton) looked great and I ended up with a couple of their pumilio. They also gave the show some good variety with several species of tree frogs, pac mans and some neat supplies. I sincerely hope they return to IAD.

Thanks to all,
AAA


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

Did anyone see a terrarium contest or did I just miss it? I didn't see anything about it, but while I was there I forgot about it so I didn't ask anyone.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Don't know if it was supposed to happen - but it definitely didn't happen.

Oh - the official word is in. The vendor's suspected, people who have been to many IADs kind of knew it... traffic was way down this year.

Around 60% of last years traffic.

Not a good thing.

Vendors up, number of frogs for sale up, traffic down.

That's why you were still seeing nice frogs on the table. 

s


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2005)

I'm sure the volume of buyers was lower because of last years lack of vendors or perhaps the lack of frogs that the attending vendors did have. In the 2 years prior the quality and quantity of frogs was present. I know that I was luke warm about attending this year and finally decided not to. This was based on the huge turnout, quick sellout and limited variety of last year. I of course am sorry that I did not go, now that I am reading all the reports of spectacular frogs including treefrogs this year. Perhaps low volume might have come from the vendor list not being advertised to its fullest. My last check of the vendor list on the IAD website led me to feel a repeat of last year was in the works. It was good to hear that this was not the case and lends itself to the thought that perhaps with all the "Frog Days" and the like pooping up the hobby can and will remain strong while growing so quickly.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

It's a weird cycle.

We had more people, not as many frogs, last year.

So this year - we get tons of frogs (in response to the people present last year) and not as many people (in response to frog availability last year)!

<sigh>

s


----------



## EDs Fly Meat (Apr 29, 2004)

Scott is right, it's how it goes. Like swordfishing, its feast or famine. The IAD staff and volunteers worked their butts off no doubt about it. But they can't kick people out of bed and drag them in just to attend. There were lots of great stuff there to be had for sure, and not just frogs. Books, plants, speakers, etc etc etc. But keep this in mind, no matter what a show has to offer you should go regardless. Besides the frogs, the other thing that makes this hobby truly, truly great is the people. I had a blast, and there is no such thing as too much fun.

As far a frog shows "pooping" up, there are three I know of.
1) IAD - going on 8,9 years?
2) NWFF- going on 5 years.
3) Frog Day-going on 10 years.

Dave


----------



## kenya_1977 (Apr 8, 2004)

*IAD*

I came last year, and I was kicking myself for not coming this year. I had it planned, but never followed through with it because it seemed like too much expense for me to come up there and not get anything. Last year I walked away with 6 reticulatus.. pretty much the only thumb that was available by the time I arrived. There were a few bri-bri, and I saw some people that had already purchased some other stuff.. but the thumbs were all gone by 11:30 am on Saturday, just a few retics left. 

I had already written this show off thinking that the majority of the thumbs were going to be the imported pumilio and more retics. Once I started seeing you guys posting what you would be bringing I realized that this was going to be a whole different class of show. I hope this years drop off doesn't discourage people, there's always a learning curve. Looks like the community is finally catching up with demand, and that's a good thing. 

One other thing, I've heard a buzz that there might be a southeastern show in the making. That would totally rock! Any word?

Take care
Crystal


----------



## ErickG (Nov 28, 2004)

I had a great time and met some new people
I got:

1.1 azureus (AZDR)
1.0 cobalt (S. Menigoz)
1.0 nicaraguan (Matt Mirabello)

Springtails from ED's Fly Meat
petri dishes

... And a ton of information.

I even got a friend into the hobby.  He bought his first dart (1.0 powderblue)


----------



## kenya_1977 (Apr 8, 2004)

*cb trivs*

Oh yeah, and I meant to ask, curious who had the captive bred trivittatus?


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

Rob Melancon.


----------



## RSines (Feb 15, 2004)

Scott,
I agree. Both my buys were set up prior to the show. I think a lot of people did this. I learned this was the way to go last year. For the average frogger or the complete new keepers (there were a few) buying $100+ thumbnails simply was not an option. It seemed the more common frogs went quickly while the rare animals sat. 

I think prices were a little high for some of the animals. In the past few years there has been and increase in the popularity of thumbnails. A shift in demand has left a huge market shortage allowing breeders to charge high prices and still sell their animals (last years IAD for example). I have long felt the market has been out of equilibrium. The quantity of thumbnails supplied (available in the market) has increased dramatically. It seems Sean and Patrick have a constant supply and new smaller scale hobbyists are having great production as well. Combine this with sagging demand (a lot of us have thumbnails now) and the steady supply of D. pumilio imports…naturally the price of thumbnails should shift into equilibrium. Unfortunately, breeders don’t look at their thumbnails as what they are, a simple commodity. And with any commodity prices will fall, just as sure as they will rise again. 

In the mean time keep breeding your tincts people, they are going through the opposite end of this cycle and are sure to bring a pretty penny again. 

-Richard


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

I agree with your sentiment here, if not your reasons.

Breed what you *like* people. Trying to follow what's popular is maddening.

I kept Tincs for awhile - but they never were really my thing. I got into the hobby bc/ of Imitators and Fantasticus. Specifically, the pictures in the Hesselhaus book - they just blew me away. Those two in particular.

So I was into thumbs before they were "popular". I'll also be into them when the hobby swings elsewhere.

Keep what you like and you'll really never be left wanting. You may flush a few eggs - but you'll have frogs that you care about.

s


RSines said:


> ...
> 
> In the mean time keep breeding your tincts people, they are going through the opposite end of this cycle and are sure to bring a pretty penny again.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

ED's_Fly_Meat_Inc said:


> As far a frog shows "pooping" up, there are three I know of.
> 1) IAD - going on 8,9 years?
> 2) NWFF- going on 5 years.
> 3) Frog Day-going on 10 years.
> ...


Don't forget...Many local(ish) societies are popping up accross the country (a great big thanks to those that make it happen  )...much smaller, but serve similar puposes...meetings in Indiana, Wisconsin, Illinois, Arizona, atlantic seaboard, etc...perhaps by the time IAD rolled around this year, everyone's frog budget was tapped out.
I'd love to go to IAD or sometime...however it's date coincides with my company's fiscal year end (I get stuck doing inventory) 
...someday!


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2005)

I hope my above post was not viewed as a negative one it was simply an observation and not a knock in any way on the established frog shows or this years IAD. I am quite glad there were more frogs and vendors appearing at this IAD show as this was in contrast to last years show was my only point. The variety and number of frogs seen this year is a testiment to the success that breeders and hobbyists are having with larger numbers of species. The cycling, low numbers of customers/buyers was just an interesting sidenote to this years show and an answer for it may never be known. P.S. sorry for the mispelling in the previous post.


----------



## EDs Fly Meat (Apr 29, 2004)

*OI!*

Ah Van!
I was just giving you a hard time. I took no offense and mean to give none.  

It was just a funny typo that I couldn't let slip past my immature brain. 

When NWFF started back up, I got some e-mails from people with concerns that there are too many frog shows. While this may or may not be true I don't know the impact that it has on the attendance of other shows. But IAD is a must go to show. And shows are a fickle thing. While the attendance may not have been record for the event, you just never know what you are going to get in the way of frogs, supplies, books, etc. As this hobby evolves people constantly come up with new ideas that are worth showing at these events. The resin cast tree trunks, and vivariums on display for example. There will always be something to see and someone new to talk to. If you have a passion for amphibians just go, and borrow/beg/steal if you have to. Rain or shine, good or bad, you can't walk away from a frog show without being a better frog hobbyist for going. Yes there were trades, yes there was some rare stuff, but there were also lots of great stuff, rare stuff, to be had till close on Sunday. I made some happy purchases and got some really good stuff on Sunday.
Get out there an go. If you can't make it to NWFF (and you definately should  ), that's understandable there is always Frog Day Atlanta, and Arizona ion the wings) and IAD the following year. If you can only do one show go to it, but my point is. Make the sacrifices and go. You won't regret it.
Dave


----------



## TimStout (Feb 16, 2004)

I attended as well and thought the event was great. Plenty of frogs etc. for everyone! 
It was also great to meet so many D-boarders and see other people I had met last year.
Being my first year selling frogs I went into this with low expetations on sales and was thrilled to sell 1/4 of what I brought on the one day I was there. I also love talking orchids with anyone who will listen.  
I am only a little dissapointed that I didn't sell enough leaves to make my wife happy about her staying up late with me to clean and bag. Oh well.
Thanks to Beth, Sarah, Melissa, kyle and Jon for the great frogs and springs and again, it was great seeing everyone.
In reference to Kenya's earlier post, has anyone heard about a south east US frog event? I thought I read something about it here on dendroboard.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

FrogDay is in Atlanta (ABG) this October.

You had the cards at your table Tim!

s


----------



## TimStout (Feb 16, 2004)

Scott, 
Too much talking on my part  .


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2005)

As tim pointed out he was selling this year. I did not go but it seems to me a bunch of people flipped to the other side of the table. How many of you went last year as buyers and this year as sellers. Just a thought.


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

Let's see if this will work.


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

That is why I need some photoshop or something. If you want me to delete it I will. Anyway, that is one of the frogs I picked up at IAD.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Nice looking frog...
Big pics wouldn't bother me...except when you want to read the text, and have to scroll back and forth for each line of text.
You could send the file to paint, and crop it, but that changes it to a bmp file, which can't be posted here (why?), so you'd have to jump through some hoops to change it back.
Anyways...do you guys think the gas prices over the last couple of months discouraged some from traveling to IAD?


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

Nice looking frog, but you really need to crop that picture.


----------



## MatthewAllen (Feb 19, 2005)

I am one of the many now upset that I didn’t make it out there after reading what everyone picked up and of what was available. The largest thing that stopped me was getting the frogs safely home. I live in Columbus so it’s about a 7 hour drive, not too bad but with staying in a hotel for the night ect. And the people that have to fly? How does everyone do it? Then to have cages ready for everyone to come home to, this all takes more preparation then I was ready for. But next year I shall be ready, I am putting in orders with Paul of FCA as we speak. Again though what is everyone’s trick to keeping the frogs healthy and unstressed during the weekend?

Matt


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

Alright, I got it. Now, all I have to do is find the time to take some more pics, since it takes me a while to get a good one. Like I said, that is one of the frogs I got at IAD. I have quite a few tanks to build this summer


----------



## TimStout (Feb 16, 2004)

Yes, I was on the other side of the table last year. I had a conversation with one of the show organizers about number of venders this year vs. last. I think she told me there were 2x the number of vendors this year with many being first time vendors.


----------



## bgexotics (Feb 24, 2004)

I would like to see a Midwest Frog show, or possibly more frog vendors attending the midwest reptile shows. Quality Captives does a great job of supporting even small shows like the Kentucky reptile show. I would like to see more frogs at shows like the Midwest Reptile Expo, since there are alot of midwest frog breeders.

The frog hobby is slowly catching on here in Kentucky thanks to the dedicated efforts of a few hobbyists. I hate that you go to a reptile show or a pet store and all you see are snakes and iguanas. I don't even think there were any leopard geckos at the last Kentucky show.

I am considering even donating a set-up and maintaing it for a school or pediatric hospital, just to expose more people to the hobby. Terrariums are easier to maintain than aquariums and can nearly be self-sustaining (besides food) if done correctly. So far we have had a good response from the terrariums we did for a local pet store.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

I was a buyer last year and a seller this year. Granted I did not have enough to get my own table but thanks to Quality Captives I shared with them. It was great, but I do think the buyers were down a bit this year. Either way it was still a great show and a ton of great frogs.



stitch said:


> As tim pointed out he was selling this year. I did not go but it seems to me a bunch of people flipped to the other side of the table. How many of you went last year as buyers and this year as sellers. Just a thought.


----------



## Ed Martin (Mar 25, 2004)

OK, that is where you were Kyle. I was looking for you to introduce myself and talk pictures. It was tough to make the rounds because we really tried to attend all of the workshops. Maybe next year. 

I think sharing tables was a great idea, it really bumped up the number of vendors and the variety of frogs. 

Ed


----------



## rompida (Mar 15, 2004)

I was a vendor this year, but I'm pretty sure I came home with about as many frogs as I sold/traded. I was able to pick up...

1.1 fantasticus
0.0.3 vents
1.1 reticulatus
0.0.3 panguana lamasi
0.0.3 no-dot citronellas
a nice orchid
several plants from Black Jungle
I also forced Robb to buy an orchid at the orchid (sorry Robb)


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

Matt,

We are actually located in Columbus - Kyle & Outlawvizla are too. 

Like others said, we didn't sell all the frogs we brought to the show. Of the stuff we brought, we came home with retics, a few vents, new river pairs, and a few other frogs. 

Of course, we traded for a lot of others too. 

It was an awesome time, and setting up with Kyle and Bob (rbrightstone - the plant guy on our left) was a blast.

Melis



MatthewAllen said:


> I am one of the many now upset that I didn’t make it out there after reading what everyone picked up and of what was available. The largest thing that stopped me was getting the frogs safely home. I live in Columbus so it’s about a 7 hour drive, not too bad but with staying in a hotel for the night ect. And the people that have to fly? How does everyone do it? Then to have cages ready for everyone to come home to, this all takes more preparation then I was ready for. But next year I shall be ready, I am putting in orders with Paul of FCA as we speak. Again though what is everyone’s trick to keeping the frogs healthy and unstressed during the weekend?
> 
> Matt


----------



## rmelancon (Apr 5, 2004)

What did I get at IAD, hmmm. 

Not enough sleep.
Terrarium envy courtesy of Zac.
The joy of traveling with a toddler (jk Brian, Collin was much better than I expected and I would do it again).
A better appreciation of large fruits and vegetables (you had to be there).
An orchid I didn't really want (again, jk Brian).


----------



## TimStout (Feb 16, 2004)

sniff, sniff Rob you hurt my feelings.  
Your friendly Saturday orchid salesperson.


----------



## rmelancon (Apr 5, 2004)

Was that your vanilla orchid at the auction on Sunday?


----------



## TimStout (Feb 16, 2004)

Actually, It was Beth @ Waldor orchid's Vanilla orchid. I was just the sales person on Saturday.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2005)

Not to step on anyones toes. But I am so jealous. All these frogs and I almost had my hand on some leucs. maybe next yaer Ill see you all there, instead of hearing about it


----------

